# Mmm.. bully stick!



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, and one random from last weekend, when we went to Little Mountain Park for a walk.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

gotta love the bully sticks! My Stella is doing damage on one right now! Your dogs are adorable!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Today I was wondering when I'd get to see some pics of Aria and Corona! We don't see them often enough on DF!

LOL I love their outfits! Super cute! 

By the way, do you find that the bully sticks stink?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks! 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> By the way, do you find that the bully sticks stink?


If I get close to them, yeah.. but they don't stink up the room or anything, thankfully! lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> If I get close to them, yeah.. but they don't stink up the room or anything, thankfully! lol


What about the doggy mouths?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't noticed it.. but my dogs don't pant, so maybe that's why?


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Hiya ! Nice to see another local on here . I think I recognize the parking lot there . Cheers from Winfield


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Great pictures, Covertune. When you said Little Mountain Park, I thought for a second you were from Manitoba, lol. We have a Little Mountain Park here too.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Cute dog!! Whats a bully stick though?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

lol, are you sure you want to know?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> Cute dog!! Whats a bully stick though?


It's a very hard stick that dogs gnaws/chews on for amusement and for cleaning teeth. It's made from a bull's penis actually. It's stretched and then dried and cut to pieces.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> It's a very hard stick that dogs gnaws/chews on for amusement and for cleaning teeth. It's made from a bull's penis actually. It's stretched and then dried and cut to pieces.


Oh, thats cool. I may have to look into that.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma loves them, but some men find it...awkward...when they find out what's made of, lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hahaha sry Covertune, we've just been using your thread to talk about bully sticks.

But I need to get Nia some!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

*It's made from a bull's penis actually. It's stretched and then dried and cut to pieces.*

Cut into pieces!??? That pic is only a piece! How they hell long is a bull's ^#%* ?????


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

jcd said:


> *It's made from a bull's penis actually. It's stretched and then dried and cut to pieces.*
> 
> Cut into pieces!??? That pic is only a piece! How they hell long is a bull's ^#%* ?????


LOL they stretch it! They actually stretch it to 30-40 in. That's like almost a meter long.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought you all were pulling my leg... 

Bully Sticks really are made of.........


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Great pictures! They really are adorable! They look so small at the end of a leash in the parking lot  And I always love seeing pets (and people) basking in the sun light.

We sell bully stix at our boutique & my dogs get them often & love them, but they do stink - on my hand, on the dogs, on my lap ... A customer told me she gets the kind that don't stink, but I have to wonder why those dont stink & if the dogs would like them as much if they didn't smell.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I just saw these as the pet store last night. The guy told me they are made from tendons.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> I just saw these as the pet store last night. The guy told me they are made from tendons.


Yup..the tendons in the penis. Some sell them as tendons or muscles and they are tendons and or muscles. They usually don't tell you what it is because people get grossed out and don't buy them.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Yup..the tendons in the penis. Some sell them as tendons or muscles and they are tendons and or muscles. They usually don't tell you what it is because people get grossed out and don't buy them.


ohhhh, thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

If you are against the bully sticks try deer antlers....my dog loves them!! I have a few hunters at work bring them in when they have some they dont want to mount on their walls.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

croll326 said:


> If you are against the bully sticks try deer antlers....my dog loves them!! I have a few hunters at work bring them in when they have some they dont want to mount on their walls.


The guy at the pet store said chewing on the antlers will eventually wear the teeth down because they are so hard, harder than marrow bones.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Many DF'ers said antlers were good chews. My dog loves his and is making progress on it. If he is chewing it down it must be softer than his teeth right?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

croll326 said:


> Many DF'ers said antlers were good chews. My dog loves his and is making progress on it. If he is chewing it down it must be softer than his teeth right?


I don't know? But being softer than teeth doesn't mean it won't wear down the teeth. The pet store guy is speaking from personal experience as he also gives his dog antlers. But he only gives them for an hour or two per week. He said he made the mistake of leaving one down for a couple months and it wore his dog's teeth down.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

deege39 said:


> Bully Sticks really are made of.........


HA! That website says that large breeds take a few hours to a few days to eat one. Kit can polish off a 6 incher in about 20 mins.


----------

